# Spirit Halloween 1000W Fogger Broke! Please Help!



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

I bought a Spirit Halloween 1000 watt fogger last year. When I tested it a couple nights before Halloween it gave off tons of fog. As Halloween night wore on its output went down dramatically. I pulled it out today and it is hardly working. When I hit the discharge button I hear a soft noise from the pump. The fog does not spit out or make that "pffffffttttt" sound like my other foggers. I tried cleaning it with distilled water and vinegar and the pump was not really sucking up the fluid through the tube. The fluid does not seem to move at all from the storage tank. I am going to guess there is something wrong with the pump. If you have had a problem like this, or think you know what might be wrong, PLEASE let me know. I've really only used the thing one night and it would be a shame to have to throw it out.

Thanks NW.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

Night Watchman said:


> I bought a Spirit Halloween 1000 watt fogger last year. When I tested it a couple nights before Halloween it gave off tons of fog. As Halloween night wore on its output went down dramatically. I pulled it out today and it is hardly working. When I hit the discharge button I hear a soft noise from the pump. The fog does not spit out or make that "pffffffttttt" sound like my other foggers. I tried cleaning it with distilled water and vinegar and the pump was not really sucking up the fluid through the tube. The fluid does not seem to move at all from the storage tank. I am going to guess there is something wrong with the pump. If you have had a problem like this, or think you know what might be wrong, PLEASE let me know. I've really only used the thing one night and it would be a shame to have to throw it out.
> 
> Thanks NW.


Id talk to spirit:ninja:


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Take a look at the nozzle where the fog comes out. These can clog up and need to be cleaned. Most are detachable but if it can't come off the pipe, use a needle to clean the opening. Drain the tank and try running just distilled water through the fogger and see if that helps clear out any clogs.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks Otaku and everybody that has had a fogger problem and fixed it. I went through all the fix it threads and did what I could. I took the thing apart and cleaned ever hose and nozzle that fluid passes through. Put some distilled water in the tank, let it heat up and pushed the button. A couple of sputters and bang out came the fog followed by the distilled water steam. Flushed it out a bit, cleaned the tank, put some fog juice in and there you go. Instant fog!!! I was pretty happy.
Thanks again.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Cool! Glad it worked out. There's few things more disappointing than a dead fogger on the Big Night.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

The real trick here is to clean it nightly when it is being used. Letting the fog juice dry in the lines and nozzle can cause even more issues as time goes on. Also, make sure your fog juice is well mixed, and if in doubt, strain it before it goes into your machine.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

Also, beware of cheap juice. I haven't had problems with juice from spirit however juice from Walmart get stringy over time. Paying more may be a pain but juice from a place like froggys tend look better and is better for your machine.


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

Glad your fogger came back! You can never have enough fog!


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Its funny you mention the walmart fog juice. That is the stuff that clogged it. I did buy the stuff from Spirit but it was never very thick. I have had a 400 watt gemmy for about 8 years and it works great with the walmart stuff and I have never had a problem with it. That thing has been reliable and it was cheap. I would love to get some froggys but it is so expensive. I cant get it where I live so I would have to special order it which drives up the price. One thing about being Canadian eh.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

If your fog juice doesn't stay homogenized/mixed the glycerin often settles out and you get a lot of weak juice then the glycerin goes into your fogger in an almost pure state, and it pretty much clogs up the works. Before you go to use your fogger with anyone's juice, maybe take your juice to Lowes, HomeDepot, etc., and see if you can get them to put on their paint mixer/shaker for a minute or two, and as I said in the earlier post, try straining it before it goes into your fogger. Fussing with a strainer and getting it shaken or mixed is a whole lot cheaper than losing a fogger from your show.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Glad you got your machine to work. I always let my machine run out and if you can't, dump out what is left and fill with distilled what and run that through the machine.
Never store your machine with fog juice left in it.


----------

